# The Funny Picture Thread



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

Post a photo or meme that makes you smile or laugh. Nothing offensive or that breaks forum rules. We can always use a good laugh!


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

You have to know the song to get this one. . .


----------



## MoonShadows (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## MoonShadows (Jan 11, 2014)

This one is not a real picture (obviously), but I thought it was cute.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I can relate.....


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Ha ha I love threads like this! I started one almost a year ago in the HomesteadingToday's Singletree forum, and it is still going strong. I'll post the link to it, for those who would like more pics like the ones in this thread. Enjoy!

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...tree/502070-smiles-here-there-everywhere.html


.


----------



## Surge223 (Jun 27, 2008)

Funny


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Did you say cooties?



















Peeps from the hood








It has been a rough year but I think I'm gonna make it.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

And the bouncers arrive...










(hattip to Linttrap of TBM)



.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

CajunSunshine said:


>


We're having Chinese 'chicken' tonight. :ashamed:


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Surge, in post 8 the cat is actually singing an Al Jolson impression, to the delight of the kids.

"Swanee, how I love ya, how I love ya, my dear ol' Swa...glub."


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

This was at the DeSoto State park campground, in the area for campers marked on the little map for camper waste disposal. "OK, Ranger Joe, I dumped my garbage on the ground because there was a big sign telling me NOT to put it in the garbage tip."


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I dedicate this one to Oggie..


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

I saw this on FB


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

thanks everyone , i could not stop laughing....#8 is hysterical....i have been in that cats place...lol


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

SJSFarm said:


> I saw this on FB


I'm as amused by "sheephearders" as the pic. It is a herd of sheep (not a heard of sheep), and the people who care for them are shepherds.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2014)

copperkid3 said:


>



Oh. Don't you just love that slow motion dog photography!?


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/SİGORTACI/43646381330


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hoosier Cowboy said:


>


***************************
*Misandry*


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Could that be Lorena Bobbitt in the middle pic?  :help:


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

_Oh yeah? You talkin' to me? Take THAT, you little punk! _


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

*One spotted dog + one Sharpie pen = *


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

*
Now when he comes out of the White House, 
you will have to hold absolutely still......*:facepalm:


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

FB post


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)




----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Seen this fine Body work in town







Me cooking


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

Help! How can I post a pic?


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

mvick said:


> Help! How can I post a pic?


********************************************
I'm only going to give info on finding a photo that you wish to share.....

If you have some of your own 'home-grown' variety.....
someone else will have to assist. 

Find the photo, than right click on it and hit 'copy'.

Then come on here.....open up a new post and again, 
right click and then hit 'paste'. 

Then post it to the rest of the forum.

Woolaa......you should have success.....hopefully. :ashamed:


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

Another FB pic


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

*THAT^^^has to be the TALLEST WOMAN IN THE ENTIRE WORLD!!! *


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

copperkid3 said:


> *THAT^^^has to be the TALLEST WOMAN IN THE ENTIRE WORLD!!! *


Standing on a platform.


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

..... :ashamed:


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

OPPS :

[YOUTUBE]xzkWTcDZFH0[/YOUTUBE]:cute:


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

:buds:


[YOUTUBE]rQqfyIWxC60[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Maybe not so funny, but more a dose of reality..


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]3EVLJChVV48[/YOUTUBE]


----------

